# Music Video Spotlight #2



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

​
Welcome to the second edition of Music Video Spotlight, Talk Classical's regular feature that takes a look at the latest music videos.

You might have already seen Lindsey Stirling on Americas Got Talent where she reached the quarter finals. Stirling was classically trained through private lessons for 12 years.







​
When she was 16, she joined a rock band with four friends called Stomp on Melvin. As part of her experience with Stomp on Melvin, Stirling wrote a solo violin rock song, and her performance helped her to win both the title of Arizona's Jr. Miss in 2005 and the talent category of the National Jr. Miss Pageant.






This next performer is called wombat1326 and lives in Princeton, NJ. She is playing a harp arrangement of To Zanarkand and is reading the piano notes.






Deadman's Gun from the Original Soundtrack of Red Dead Redemption performed live by Ashtar Command.






Identical twins Camille and Kennerly Kitt are professional duet harpists and actresses known as The Harp Twins.





​They do charity work, appear in films, perform internationally and are Third Degree Black Belts in Tae Kwon Do and distinguished experts in rifle marksmanship.






The last video is Flandre's Theme (U.N. Owen was her?) from Touhou Project.


----------

